# ERROR a entrar con kdm a las Xs como usuario

## ElOrens

Buenas. Tengo gentoo instalada con un modem.

Como root me va de pu..m... pero no consigo entrar a las Xs con KDM como usuario.

Tengo el usuario registrado , incluso en el grupo wheel, he intenta entrar cuando le pongo el nombre y el password...dando el siguiente error:

DCOP Comunication error (KPersonalizer).

Could not read network connection list

//DCOPserver_localhost_0

Please check that dcopserver program is runnig.

Me han comentado en el chat (no he visto nada en los foros sobre esto con kdm) que es porque no tnego definida una IP en /etc/host

Pues bien, he definido una IP inventada en ese archivo y he inventado un dominio en /etc/hostname

Pero nada no tira.

¿Porque tengo que poner IPs si tengo un modem directamente conectado a internet?

¿es necesario o el error es otro?

dcop no aparece como una posibilidad en portage y no sé que hacer.

Gracias por leerme.

----------

## ElOrens

No sé que ha pasado realmente pero con el viejo truco de borrar usuario y volver a crearlo a funcionado.

He usado superadduser.

Un saludo a todos.

----------

## Guest

Simplemente lo que pasaba es que no había definido un directorio home al crear el usuario y cuando intentaba entra a kde, éste no encontraba los ficheros de configuración.

Todo se arregló creando el directorio home/usuario

----------

